

Writing a composable JS/CSS Build System - parris
https://engineering.eventbrite.com/writing-a-composable-jscss-build-system/

======
bingcrosby
This is awesome! we've been having a lot of problems getting out frontend
build process under control. the problem described is exactly what we faced,
something which started as a relatively simple build process has over time
gotten more complex as more steps and pre-processing were added as the app
few. I think I'm going to give this a there's potential here.

